# Hillside boer goats 20-21 kidding



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey everyone!! I've been gone for awhile, life has been just insane with work and Covid! Just an update on the farm! Everyone is doing great!! I had 12 does to breed this year and I have 10 confirmed bred! So let me introduce my lovely ladies!
Dottie, Saanen doe due 12/2 bred to King.
Hazel(fullblood) due 12/26 bred to King.
Stormy(99.9%) due 12/26 bred to Gunner.
Gemma(fullblood) due 12/27 bred to King.
Opal(fullblood) not sure on due date, bought as exposed and never saw her breed to my buck so due 12/28-???
Licorice(fullblood) due 1/6 bred to Gunner.
Flex(fullblood) due 2/2 bred to Gunner.
Star(94%) due 2/2 bred to Gunner.
Beauty(fullblood) due 2/9 bred to Gunner.
Spots(99.9%) due 2/14 bred to Gunner.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I don't have current pics of the boys so these will have to do! 
King fullblood black dapple
Gunner fullblood red dapple


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like a very Merry Christmas to me!

Wishing you a super easy and healthy kidding season


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there..glad you are back! I've wondered where you had been. But hate to ask anymore. 
Girls & Bucks are looking good! Cant wait to see what colors you get! So exciting!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there..glad you are back! I've wondered where you had been. But hate to ask anymore.
> Girls & Bucks are looking good! Cant wait to see what colors you get! So exciting!


Thanks! I'm doing well just haven't had much of a life lately with work and keeping everything running on the farm. I'm really excited for kidding this year, mostly fullblood and fingers crossed for color! I'll definitely have lots of pics coming as soon as the kids are here!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there! 
Life’s crazy but I’m glad to see things are going well for you. The guys and gals look great! I can’t wait to see spots before my eyes in a couple months  your kids will be gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking ladies and gentlemen!
I am excited for you!
Are there 2 named Star, both red dapple, or was that a typo?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Very nice looking ladies and gentlemen!
> I am excited for you!
> Are there 2 named Star, both red dapple, or was that a typo?


Oops!! Fixed it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is going to be fun! Cant wait to see what comes! Lol


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Not great pics but sadly I think my girl licorice is aborting her kids. She is standing off in the barn by herself, not interested in the pumpkins I gave them today and had some pink goo coming out of her, her tail is very wet. I haven't seen any fetuses yet.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That definitely doesn't look good.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like she aborted twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So sorry for you and your doe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear that. (console)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I am so sorry. Shes a pretty.doe. hope she recovers quickly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m sorry what a shame she’s a pretty doe,


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How are your girls today?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank your everyone for the kind words! Everyone is doing great, after licorice lost her babies I ended up moving her over with last years doe kids so she could get a little extra attention and she is doing very well. 
Here are my does due next month! 
Dottie (Saanen) is due in two weeks and has a beautiful little udder growing. She is a FF. 
The next 3 are all due at Christmas.
Hazel is next, honestly I'm unsure if she is still bred, she doesn't have much of a belly maybe a little bit of an udder. She only had a single last year so if still bred I'm guessing just a single again. 
Gemma is very pregnant! She is way bigger than she looks in the pics and she is a lot bigger than she was last year. She had a single last year so I'm hoping for twins this year!
Stormy is growing great starting to make a cute little udder and getting a belly. Maybe twins for her (fingers crossed)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..hopeing for all your girls to deliver easily with healthy happy kidds! Cant wait to see your picturez:waiting:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Just my first wave a bred ladies!
Gemma is first, if I didn't know better I would guess she is a lot closer than a month to go!








Stormy udder is growing








Dottie due next week, she has definitely changed!








Hazel, I think she is starting to grow an udder so I'm thinking and hoping she is still bred!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All very nice.udders! Wow..
Wont be too long now...so exciting!:hubbahubba:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re looking good! I’ll bet you’re getting excited! I can’t wait to see your next generation of beautiful boer does
Sending pink thoughts your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! We're getting very excited! My husband and I FINALLY got the kidding pens set up. I was a littler nervous with Dottie being due this week and both my husband and I working, but life has a weird way of working out. Now we're all at home quarantined because I have covid! Ugh! I feel ok, kind of like a bad head cold, no taste or smell and a horrible headache! Now I just wait for Dottie to kid!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice kidding pens. Take care of yourself. Sending prayers for your healing. It helps to sleep on your stomach, if you can.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope your symptoms don’t get worse and you recover quickly! Good luck with Dottie!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope you feel better soon!:getwell:

Those are nice kidding pens! Would you be able to tell me what the dimensions are? (I've been doing some brainstorming for my own)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Hillsideboers my prayers to you and your family. I hope you feel better soon. And take it easy. Good luck with Dottie


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I hope you feel better soon!:getwell:
> 
> Those are nice kidding pens! Would you be able to tell me what the
> dimensions are? (I've been doing some brainstorming for my own)











so these are 5x5 dog kennels. We looking into getting some kidding pens custom made but it was going to cost me more then double of what I got these for. I'm not sure how they'll hold up this is my first year using them. But I got 4 pens with all the connectors for $350. But they have plenty of room, this is Gemma she's my biggest girl, not sure what she weights but she huge, and has lots of room to spare.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:neat::stork::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

We have babies!!! 
Dottie gave me 3 beautiful doe kids! She had 4 babies in her but the buck kid was DOA and had been gone for awhile. The two bigger doe kids are 6.5 and 7 pounds and little Pip has already made her way into the house, she is only 3 pounds! All seem to be doing well so far, I haven't helped them nurse, I'm giving Dottie a little space to figure out what these things are lol


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beauties. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! :inlove:
So glad to hear the three girls are doing well! Sorry about the boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh..that little one is a heart stealer for sure! Im sorry you lost your buck. I hope Mama is doing well. Take care of all those little ones. They are adorable!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Poor Gemma, her udder is so large she can hardly lay down and get comfortable. 14 days till her due date! She has a a lot of goo lately and been very stand-offish, which is odd for her since she is the queen of our herd. I'm sure she is counting down the days just like I am.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww poor baby. When those udders fill ..I feel sorry for the doe. No place to get comfy! At least shes on the last few days of pregnancy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

We got Christmas babies yesterday!! Gemma gave us two beautiful babies, a buck and a doe. My husband has always wanted a fullblood black headed doe and that's exactly what he got! My other two does were due yesterday, I think hazel has almost completely lost her ligaments and Stormy and still holding in strong.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!
Your Christmas wishes were fulfilled!
Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Christmas Presents! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, adorable.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

More pics of Vixen and Blitzen! Both kids are doing great! Hazel has completely lost her ligaments so we should have babies from her really soon!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cuties!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:hubbahubba: talk about Reindeer cutiez! Oh I want some like those! So cute!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Vixen has a heart on her knee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Hazel FINALLY gave birth this morning on day 155 to a beautiful fullblood dapple headed doe kid! We've named her Piper. I still have one doe, stormy that was due 12/26, day 154 for her today but she is definitely keeping her legs crossed! And the rest of my does due the first of February. 
we are up to 5 does kids and 1 buck born this season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, look at the cute baby.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Hazel.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How Precious! Shes a keeper! Congrats!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I definitely want to keep her!! But hubby keeps reminding me everyday that I can't keep them all, I'm really not sure where he got that crazy idea! 
Don't mind my roughness it was an earlier, very cold morning, and no her ears aren't folded they were still wet in the pic they are laying perfectly now.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Both of you are such beauties


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful doeling, and beautiful picture of both of you!
Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes got dapples..like dimples..guaranteed cuteness! You.BOTH look GREAT! Shes a keeper!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Stormy is going to be the death of me! Today is day 156 ugh!!! No goo ligaments are loose pretty soft maybe? It's hard to tell on her she doesn't want me to touch her. She obviously pregnant and close but this wait!!! She was definitely due 12/26/20 she was preg checked day 32 so I'm pretty positive of her due date. This is my first time kidding her, second pregnancy so maybe she normally goes over? I'm just not sure. I was hoping she would kid while I have my week off from work but we're getting close to the end of that. I'm WAY too impatient for this!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I can totally understand your impatience! :waiting:
Get going, Stormy! It’s too your own benefit to hurry up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't even guess that Stormy was imminent based on her udder! Silly doe. I think 156 is the latest any of my Boers & crosses have gone. Maybe I've had a 157 if I dug out my records. 

Best wishes


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...that was.my Chevy last year. She earned her name " low rider". Her teats were 1 inch from the ground. In fact I took her to the vet. He reminded.me 150 is an estimate. Just like humans..some go early...some go late. On day 160..she kidded twin bucklings. So I do understand. :waiting: I am not a patient person. But in some situations...I have no choice..lol lol Just watch her..see how she does...good.luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well Stormy.... we’re waiting!
Come on girl, if you want momma to hold your hoof you’d better get a move on!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So here we are day 157. My husband and I were talking last night and I’m not sure what to think. Stormy was preg checked bred at 32 days. But looking back at our notes we did run the buck with some does for two weeks in Sept, these are my does that are due in February. Stormy was an escape artist and wouldn’t stay were she was supposed to. Sooooo maybe she aborted, we didn’t know about it and she’s really due in February?? She was never marked by the buck. She’s not uncomfortable, or anything so just maybe, I guess we wait and see? I’m not sure what else to do...


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well rough night for me last night. Stormy finally kidded but I would say it was my worst kidding experience to date. She started labor but wasn't progressing, I checked her and she wasn’t Dilating and the water bag was trying to get through. I manually dilated her and gave her about 15 min to work on her own, but nothing. I went it and found legs. Baby was backwards and I could tell it was already dead. I tried for about 30 minutes but the baby was stuck and from what I could tell just wasn’t right. Stormy was tried and sore but I had to get this kid out. I ended up calling the vet. It was down to we try and get this baby out in one piece or caesarean. The vet felt around, baby was basically in a ball, it was backwards, front legs crossed and curled under and head in between the front legs. He tried to pull it out and the back legs broke off but luckily after about 30 min of working slow he was able to get the rest of the baby out in one piece. Baby was big and deformed.

stormy is very sore this morning but I think she’ll be ok, we’re antibiotics and pain killers, just trying to make her comfortable. The vet didn’t feel any tears inside but wasn’t positive that he didn’t hurt her. Well watch her closely and hope for the best.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear about this!
Sending prayers for Stormy.:hug:
Did she pass the placenta, are you positive there are no other babies?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am sorry Stormy had such a difficult delivery and baby was stillborn. Sending love and prayers


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

She cleaned last night just check on her another water bag and kid coming. Again feels deformed from what I can tell inside. Called vet going to have him get it out.


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Im sorry for the loss of the kids and the rough kidding with stormy sending lots of love


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Kid*


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh Im sorry for all this . I had a rough time with 1 doe...but not near this.bad. i.hope misty is doing ok. How are you guys doing? Can you ask the vet what may have caused the deformity? If you think about it? Sending prayers for you guys. Keep us posted please


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Vet just came and got the second kid out. It was all 4 feet first and more deformed than the first. Stormy is resting, the second was definitely worse than the first.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so glad thats over for you guys. So sorry for your loss. I hope Misty is ok. I hope you guys are also. Thats an emotional struggle. Take care. Sending prayers.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, Im so sorry for that experience. That sounds terrible. I hope Stormy can have pain relief for a few days. Is her udder engorged?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone, stormy is resting vet left me a a few shots of pain relief, I got her up and gave her a little grain, hay and bedded her pen. She seems ok, she is talking, looking for a baby and that just breaks my heart. Udder isn’t engorged but I’ll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you doing? How is stormy? Just thinking about you guys. So sorry.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for checking in, it really means a lot to me. Yesterday I was just emotionally exhausted I wasn’t sure how stormy was going to do but this morning I feel a lot better. So did chores this morning and stormy was slow to get up but did get up to come see me, she eating really well and looks better. She still really sore but I think she’ll be just fine.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its sad when they look for those little ones that dont make it. I wish that God created them to forget that emptiness.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I am so so sorry for all you’ve been through! Poor Stormy, I hope she heals quickly. 
Prayers for you both!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for Stormy and you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the info. When my doe lost her.little one. I had to hand milk her every few days. Just to help her dry up & check for any problems. I know you know all this. Just a reminder. When I go through emontinal warfare over.my goats. I forget some of the simple stuff. Take care..sending prayers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, prayers sent.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Since my last update wasn't great to say the least here are the last of my preggie girls! These lovely ladies are due 2/2-2/14. 3 fullbloods and 2 purebreds all are bred to my fullblood blood red dapple buck. Fingers crossed everything goes well!

Don't mind the mess, we just had a blizzard, gotta love Iowa winters! Haha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking good! Happy kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you had a lot of snow this year? 

Best wishes for the last five deliveries! Ten doelings headed your way!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!!

we have actually been pretty lucky this year when it comes to snow, this was our second blizzard this season. We got about 5-6 inches snow but I did have 5 foot drifts in front of my barn!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

5 foot drifts...of snow????mg:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> we have actually been pretty lucky this year when it comes to snow, this was our second blizzard this season. We got about 5-6 inches snow but I did have 5 foot drifts in front of my barn!


Wow, that would be a lot of shoveling! You must be strong! (Or use machines).


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are such beautiful does! Wishing you happy kiddings and LOTS of doelings!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that would be a lot of shoveling! You must be strong! (Or use machines).


I am definitely thankful for the tractor!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Today was another cold snowy day, only about a dusting of snow with a little ice and around 15 degree all day. I was getting a little stir crazy in the house so I decided to run through a few does a trim hooves. I did 8 does by myself and decided I was tried lol. I didn't get to 3 bred does. They are just so heavy with kids and due on the 2nd, I didn't want to stress them too much. I think I'll try to get to my yearlings tomorrow, maybe...

This is Spots, she is due on Valentine's Day. I wasn't going to do her today since she has been very uncomfortable, with some mucus but she jumped right on the the stand, so why not!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, no wonder she’s uncomfortable, that’s a wide load she’s carrying poor girl.
At least she’ll have a fresh manicure before delivery...ya know a girl has to look her best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure she doesn’t have bloat going on there.
Gently push on her high left side to see if it is firm/tight, if so, she will need something for bloat.
With a bit of bloat, it will make it uncomfortable for her.

If her belly is soft, she is full of babies and OK.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh yes belly is nice and soft! 
previous owners said she has always had triplets so I think she’s just full of babies, or two big ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

And just on time! 
My second round of kidding has begun!
I checked the does at 3 and nothing was happening, I got up at 5 and Flex and twin doe kids on the ground! They were dry, feed and she cleaned! Better pictures coming soon! Flex is very protective of her babies and I don't enjoy getting bit


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Congratulations! What a nice ground hogs day present..I guess Flex saw her shadow having kids so she went for it too lol 
Two does at that JACKPOT!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations! Flex sounds like she is fiercely independent! Good for you and her, minus the almost getting bit part.
Happy to hear about healthy twin doelings! :rungoat::rungoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute, congrats.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!
They are only a few hours old but I'm loving them already!! Twin fullblood, dapple headed girls is a definite win in my books!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations, and yay for doelings! They are precious! Hoping for easy kiddings from the rest of your girls too!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well Star kidded late last night two beautiful purebred (97%) boys! Of course is was -11 below and I was up all night trying to keep them warm and tummies full. The red paint is doing great he's out with mom but are little dapple isn't doing so hot. I can't keep him warm. He's currently in the house under a hairdryer. I'm hoping he perks up soon. It's only supposed to be a high of 4 today! Ugh!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! I hope the little dapple will perk up. That is crazy cold for newborns. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and those are adorable kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Brrrr!
They’re adorable. I hope your dapple gets his temp sure and steady soon so he can be with his brother and mom.
Congratulations


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone! The dapple is doing great! He stayed with my mother in law for the day since I had to work. I took him back to his mother tonight, she’s a little unsure but she is letting him nurse.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Poor babies! They are so pretty! Glad the Dapple is doing better! I'm sure he will be happy to see his Mom and sibling again. :inlove:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I have truly been blessed with girls this year!! Two more born today!! Opal gave me two black dapple girls. The little one with the bottle is tiny and Opal doesn't care for her so she will get to stay in the house with use as a bottle baby. The dapple boy from yesterday will join her as his mother doesn't like him. 
9 girls and 3 boys born here! Two more does to go!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on two more sweetie pies!
I can’t believe someone is able to not like a baby goat. Good for the two to have each other though!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww they’re adorable! Congratulations


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well here are my 3 bottle babies yes the black ones are twins! I sure have my hands full. Two does left to go!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! They’re so sweet!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

some positive thoughts our way would be greatly appreciated!! Two does left to kid, one was due Tuesday 2/9 and the other is due Sunday 2/14 and these temps have me nervous!! Luckily I am home all weekend, I'll keep everyone posted! I can't wait to be in double digit temps again!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending warm wishes for your next kiddings!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If it makes you feel any better, this is ours. Granted, we are used to cold, just not this cold for 10 days in a row. And I don't have goats to kid. My friend has been lambing though, and so far all the lambs have made it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> If it makes you feel any better, this is ours. Granted, we are used to cold, just not this cold for 10 days in a row. And I don't have goats to kid. My friend has been lambing though, and so far all the lambs have made it.
> View attachment 197691


Geez girl now that's too dagnamit cold for man or beast! You stay safe and warm!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez girl now that's too dagnamit cold for man or beast! You stay safe and warm!


I'm trying to see one day at a time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww the babies are adorable! I am so sorry about the weather, I hope and pray things get better soon. I remember kidding during brutal cold years ago, before we started using warming barrels. Our normal winter temps are usually in the 30s at the least with some 20s thrown in. But it had gotten down to something like -9 with a windchill of -35, I'll never forget that because a first timer decided to kid at 2:30am. My daughter and I were layered up, had 2 heat lamps, towels, hair dryer, a plastic tote with bedding to put kids in and use hair dryer, paper towels to help try to get ears dry (someone told me paper towels help better than cloth towels). When her water broke it froze to her legs and she thought the towel was her baby and demanded we give her the towel (lol). All said and done she kidded with no issues, and got kids warm. I made a box out of scrap wood with a heat lamp to help keep them warm then learned about warming barrels and have used them ever since then. I'm honestly glad we are not kidding in these temps but worry about our 6 week old kids staying warm, and the effects on the girls due next month. Dec/early Jan and March are probably my favorite times for kidding. Feb is just so iffy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh they're adorable congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwe! Those kids are adorable! 

Holy cow, that is cold! Temps were supposed to be in the mid 20s here for lows but it updates last night. Now we are in the single digits for lows. Definitely not that cold though. Ugh, I just hate that absolutely miserable kind of cold. Hopefully the 2 girls left get going so it can be done and over with. Stay warm and stay safe out there!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww the babies are adorable! I am so sorry about the weather, I hope and pray things get better soon. I remember kidding during brutal cold years ago, before we started using warming barrels. Our normal winter temps are usually in the 30s at the least with some 20s thrown in. But it had gotten down to something like -9 with a windchill of -35, I'll never forget that because a first timer decided to kid at 2:30am. My daughter and I were layered up, had 2 heat lamps, towels, hair dryer, a plastic tote with bedding to put kids in and use hair dryer, paper towels to help try to get ears dry (someone told me paper towels help better than cloth towels). When her water broke it froze to her legs and she thought the towel was her baby and demanded we give her the towel (lol). All said and done she kidded with no issues, and got kids warm. I made a box out of scrap wood with a heat lamp to help keep them warm then learned about warming barrels and have used them ever since then. I'm honestly glad we are not kidding in these temps but worry about our 6 week old kids staying warm, and the effects on the girls due next month. Dec/early Jan and March are probably my favorite times for kidding. Feb is just so iffy.


omg that sounds horrible!!! Yes after this year my husband and I decided we are going to change up our kidding program a little bit. I would like to try and kid like oct- maybe 1st of dec and then and second round mid March-May? Not exactly sure yet but honestly I'm tried of the cold. I have barn cams but I still have to go out in the cold and honestly I'm over it lol.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well here are my last two girls. Beauty was due Tue, the 9th and I'm think babies today or tomorrow. Udder is very tight and she has dropped.
Spots is due tomorrow, how many babies would you all guess???


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
I’m guessing Beauty has 2 and Spots has at least 3.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!
> I'm guessing Beauty has 2 and Spots has at least 3.


that's what I'm thinking too!! We should find out soon!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did Opal decided she didn't want to care for her twin girls or were they just not able to stay warm enough? That smaller one sure is small! So sweet! How much does she weigh? 

Best wishes for the last two!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Did Opal decided she didn't want to care for her twin girls or were they just not able to stay warm enough? That smaller one sure is small! So sweet! How much does she weigh?
> 
> Best wishes for the last two!


Ugh so Opal has horrible, very large teats that drag on the ground. The bigger baby wasn't able latch. I was able to milk opal to get some milk to baby but that was a struggle. An hour of milking I was only able to get 4oz out. With it being so cold I decided it wasn't worth trying, and possibly losing the baby. Not sure it was the best choir not but opal is doing fine and the babies are doing great.

Starla the big sis was 8.5 pounds at birth and little sis (still haven't picked a name) was 3 pounds 12 ounces.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I am extremely thankful for my husband putting up with my crazy ideas. These girls are literally due any minute, like I believe Beauty is in early labor. I just didn't feel like the barn was warm enough for new babies. I'm not sure what the temp in in the barn but the temp outside is -11 but the windchill is -32. I didn't want to risk loosing babies and I got the idea to move these girls into the garage. It's insulated and just warmer than the barn. So my husband ran over to his parents picked up some panels and straw and helped me get them into the garage. 
I know it's not the biggest pen and probably not ideal but in these temps it's what's best for these babies coming soon.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well that didn't take Beauty long, one girl so far


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

Aww beautiful congrats


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:inlove:Congratulations!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

buck doe twins! 
buck is already spoken for if things go well his name will be Romeo and the doe is love paper name twisted beautiful love


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Hopefully those temps let up for you soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

on Monday our last doe kidded!! Spots gave us 3 beautiful boys, 2 dapple one red. I ended the year 9 does kidded 19 kids, we lost 3. We had 12 girls and 7 boys. 
Pictures is one of the last boys we had


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! They’re all so cute! It’s amazing you’ve gotten majority does. Many of us are extremely jealous lol.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations on your kidding season !! So many beautiful kids! Sorry about losing 3.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! They are so precious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super cute.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

just a few of my young kids! Loving how these kids are looking!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awe such cuties!! They look like strong built goats too(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww, boer babies are so cute! They’re gorgeous, you had a great crop of kids this year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Hillsideboers said:


> View attachment 191083


I have a doe. About one month ago she discharged a lot of fluid.I thought she will labor. I waited overnight. Nothing happened to her. She had wet tail for many days, now occasionally I can see pink discharges at her tail. Does it suggest she had a abortion?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Julia yuanli said:


> I have a doe. About one month ago she discharged a lot of fluid.I thought she will labor. I waited overnight. Nothing happened to her. She had wet tail for many days, now occasionally I can see pink discharges at her tail. Does it suggest she had a abortion?


Sounds like it's a possibility that's what happened with my Licorice. Except I think pink discharge a month later would be a little concerning? I'm not sure though. I haven't experienced many abortions with my does.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

*I’M BACK!!!
sorry it’s been a minute life as just gotten busy and I have had much time for social media, plus I could remember my password *
Soooo a little update, life is just crazy! My last two doe for spring kidded (I’ll have to get new pics of the sweet little girls I got!) I have 4 does due in Aug. 
This handsome black buck is my newest guy!! He is a Tall Towers Ranch 'Blue On Black' son! I absolutely love him! I think he is going to bring so much to our farm!!

below is a few doe kids from this year! More pics to come! I just wanted to hop on and say Hi! 

*







*


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very handsome buck!
And very nice kids too! I love the tail shot of the colourful group!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice buck. Your babies are leggy


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad your back!.Nice.buckling
Love.your doelings! Im ready to see.some new wee ones!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

my newest sweet little babes two weeks old


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How adorable! 💗 💞


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

A red, a black. All you need is a white, a moon spot and a tri-color.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They’re so cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful picture of you with the kids! 
All three of you look so happy!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!
Saturday we’re headed on a 3.5 hour trip to look at some new ladies to join the farm! I’m pretty excited! Some aren’t weaned yet but the owner has a show the first of July and will deliver them then!
I really should count and see how many goats I have right now. We’ve sold a few and then kept having babies,I’ve sorta lost count🙃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back, beautiful kids you have there.


----------

